# AC vs DC.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I already know the answer but...can you run flyer engines on AC AND DC?.. Now I know you can't run a DC engine on AC, but you can run a AC engine on AC or DC.. I'm in a little p+++ing match with someone on a flyer forum, and he insists you can't run flyer with DC.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The catalogs advertise AC/DC. In checking AF history they developed a DC engine. It used a special transformer.

Polarized magnets in a motor field do not work well with alternating current.


DC in a wire wound field works with DC in the armature.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have run a few of my AF steamers on AC and DC. I was surprised I noticed no difference
in performance.


Af had some DC only locos. They had a rectifier that ran on AC but put out DC power to be used with AC transformers
for DC locomotives.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sounds like the person arguing is unaware of the basic laws of electricity and magnetism. Gilbert AC motors are series universal designs. they run on AC or DC.
Some of the Legacy System equipped Flyer by Lionel will not run on DC. They are AC only. That is unrelated to the motors, it is because of the circuit board designs in a few of the engines.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Like I said, I knew the answer to the question, but this guy was arguing bitterly about AC vs DC. He told me I had to eliminate the e-unit, re-wire, etc.. And then to add insult to injury, he asked why in the world would anyone run flyers with a HO transformer? My response was that's all I had at the time...I wasn't born naturally well-heeled, and I worked hard for everything I've acquired... I'm still a little peeved, I think I'll go and kick the dogs around some,lol.. NEVER!! I love my fur-babies, they're going to keep me warm tonight, the wife went off to work on her 12 hour shift, won't be home until 6:30am.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> It sounds like the person arguing is unaware of the basic laws of electricity and magnetism. Gilbert AC motors are series universal designs. they run on AC or DC.
> Some of the Legacy System equipped Flyer by Lionel will not run on DC. They are AC only. That is unrelated to the motors, it is because of the circuit board designs in a few of the engines.


Yep, he was a little un-educated about what he was speaking of, and I merely mentioned on the facebook page that flyers can run on AC or DC, as long as they're not DC only.. You know, I treat people with every bit of respect one can give a person, but sometimes.......I learned a looooog time ago you can't win an argument with a computer,lol...Many thanks to all of the experts here on confirming what I thought was right....I'm certainly not a know-it-all, and I take each day as a learning opportunity..


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

My 334DC (1950) runs on DC only. When I purchased the set from a dealer I've done business with he also had the #15 rectifier so I could run the set.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

They definitely CAN be run on AC or DC. In fact my preference is to run them on DC when available. My experience is that the motors are a bit quieter as they don't have the "buzz" associated with the 60 hz of AC power. The reverse units are MUCH quieter with DC as the magnetized lever which turns the roller can buzz like an angry bumble bee at times on AC. Just a nice crisp "click".

Additionally many DC "transformers" have a lower starting voltage than original AC American Flyer units...which provides better low-speed control.


----------

